# chatfield hollow(Killingworth Connecticut)



## syndicate (Jun 10, 2007)

hello.me and hedorah made our way into the wilderness once again this sunday.heres some pics from our adventure lol


----------



## froggyman (Jun 11, 2007)

the eft and the orbweaver are stunning!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 11, 2007)

*My contribution to the trip*

Here are some more pics from the hike. Would any of the CT area members wanna have a BBQ there in August?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 11, 2007)

pics lookin tight man!nice shot of that jumper


----------



## maxident213 (Jun 12, 2007)

Great shots boys, I can't wait to hike some more of CT this summer.  I have no idea where Killingworth is though.  Last time I was there we checked out a bunch of state parks and other places, lemme tell ya, Devil's Hopyard has got to be the most beautiful place I've ever walked through.  We found some of those funky orange salamanders in there.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 12, 2007)

ah devils hopyard is only like 30 or so mins from here.shoot a pm to one of us when your local again


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice shots! Seems like a nice place for herping


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks!man were looking for snakes but no luck.theres tons of rocky ledges and cliffs aswell.i imagine there lots of snakes there but we couldnt find them


----------

